# Purpleheart wood blowgun



## Czar (Aug 25, 2017)

I just got back into blowguns after having bought my son one a few weeks ago. Forgot how much fun they were!I decided I wanted a nice wooden one,so I made this one. It shoots well but I think I'm going to give this one to my wife and build another.


----------



## Czar (Aug 25, 2017)

I forgot to add I made this in .625 bore size in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Vulcan (Sep 23, 2017)

How big is the blowgun


----------



## Czar (Aug 25, 2017)

51.5 inches in length.


----------



## Eddie (Jan 16, 2018)

How do you drill the center out?


----------



## Czar (Aug 25, 2017)

It was tough! The blowgun is made from sections close to 10 inches in length per section. I had to create a special jig to keep the bit straight and even then it was never perfect. I will eventually make a one piece 5 foot but I have to find the right piece of wood


----------



## Primeval (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice!


----------

